# According to FF, Ireland has a "vibrant economy"



## HMC (10 Nov 2010)

Ireland has a "vibrant economy".  This remark was made on BBC R4's The World Tonight last night by a FF TD.  News to me.

David McWilliams was interviewed on the same programme and put forward the argument for a "debt amnesty" but did not explain how this might work in practice.


----------



## sunnygirl (10 Nov 2010)

FF seem to be operating in a parallel universe. Its actually funny watching any of the FF guys on Primetime or the like. They keep singing the same old song....Bertie lying low this weather!


----------



## marti18 (10 Nov 2010)

Bertie......every right he should be stoned by boulders after what he let happen.

in relation the FF and the economy.......i dont see any politicians starving in the dail. thhe all look like overfed pigs who need to lose a few pounds. cowan looks like a mess and so is the country in which they are meant to be running!  NOT


----------

